# Due Date is The 8th



## Dallasminis

God bless this mama poodle!


----------



## Sweetp

I'm excited for you so I can just imagine how excited you must be Rick! Anxiously waiting for the first pictures to be posted.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

She looks like she's gonna 'pop' any minute! It also looks like you're gonna have a mess of pups to choose from LOL! Can't wait for the pics!!!!!! Good wishes for a safe whelping!


----------



## N2Mischief

Oh for goodness sake! That is one pregnant poodle!!!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Chagall's mom

*PoodleRick*: The 8th (or thereabouts) sounds like a _perfect _birthday date to me!!:cake: Just _delighted_ to find you about to become a poodle parent again!:baby: Hope the momma has an easy time of it and enjoys her litter. I know you'll enjoy taking one of her pups home to love _furever. _:dog: (And we'll get to enjoy _oodles_ of great photos!)


----------



## Lou

Wow! That's a big Poodle belly! She looks so sweet  can't wait for the puppy pictures!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

MollyMuiMa said:


> She looks like she's gonna 'pop' any minute! It also looks like you're gonna have a mess of pups to choose from LOL! Can't wait for the pics!!!!!! Good wishes for a safe whelping!





N2Mischief said:


> Oh for goodness sake! That is one pregnant poodle!!!! I'm excited for you!



I does look like it's time to "release the hounds" doesn't it.


Rick


----------



## PoodleRick

Chagall's mom said:


> *PoodleRick*: The 8th (or thereabouts) sounds like a _perfect _birthday date to me!!:cake: Just _delighted_ to find you about to become a poodle parent again!:baby: Hope the momma has an easy time of it and enjoys her litter. *I know you'll enjoy taking one of her pups home to love furever. *:dog: (And we'll get to enjoy _oodles_ of great photos!)


Yeah I'm getting really excited


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Good luck!! I hope you have a uneventful whelping!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

Wow, what a beautiful Momma! We are so excited for you! Can hardly wait to see the babies!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## poodlecrazy51

Oh My Goodness, as my dad would sing to my mom, with each of her 5 pregnancies, come to me my watermelon belly. ( the actual words to the song are melancholy baby.) That is one watermelon belly. I bet momma is just as anxious as you are for her delivery. I wish for a very easy time for her and for every one of her pups.


----------



## outwest

oh my goodness! If there isn't a puppy in there for you, she is carrying a balloon. There has got to be oodles of babies to choose from! HOW FUN!


----------



## fjm

Hope the whelping goes smoothly, and there are oodles of healthy poodles, with one just right for you!


----------



## peppersb

Oh my goodness! What a big belly! And what a beautiful momma! You must be SOOOOO excited! I hope you'll let us know every detail. Congratulations!


----------



## PoodleRick

Thanks everybody. I will definitely let you all know as soon as I know anything. And lots of pics to

Rick


----------



## kayfabulous6

Wow does she look ready or what!? Good luck! Can't wait to see pics  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Victoria just updated her blog. Says she's on puppy watch. So I guess Merry is acting like the pups are on the way. 

Yay


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oh, how exciting! We are on puppy watch countdown now!! I know a PFer who isn't going to get much sleep tonight. And a momma dog too. :biggrin:


----------



## schpeckie

We are all so excited to hear the news... SOON!! Lots of hugs to Momma dog!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest

Neat! Let us know!


----------



## Manxcat

Well this is going to give me a great excuse to check in with PF at work tomorrow!!! (like I need one...)

Will be thinking of you Rick, and sending positive vibes for a safe whelping and that no matter how many she has, one of them is YOURS!!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick

No news yet.


----------



## PoodleRick

Latest update. Puppies on the way. 4 so far, 3 boys 1 girl.

Luminary Thoughts


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Woohoo!!* :boy::boy::boy::girl:....


----------



## PoodleRick

No updates. Do they take a break during the whelping process? I'm guessing they don't come out one after the other.

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief

Some dogs go quick, others not so much, just like people. Hang in there dad, it is always nerve wracking!


----------



## PoodleRick

4 boys 2 girls at this point. WooHoo


----------



## poodlecrazy51

Is the count 4 and 2? Is Merry finished? Is there a line for the pups, Rick? Picking order?
This has been so fun to watch. Thank you for sharing your happy experience, with lots more to come, I hope.


----------



## PoodleRick

poodlecrazy51 said:


> Is the count 4 and 2? Is Merry finished? Is there a line for the pups, Rick? Picking order?
> This has been so fun to watch. Thank you for sharing your happy experience, with lots more to come, I hope.


Sonogram saw 9 so there are still a few to go. We are first in line but Victoria told me yesterday that she still has a couple available

Rick


----------



## Sweetp

:dancing::elephant: Woohoo! :cheers2::clap2:

Praying for a good, safe delivery for all those puppies!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Took a look and what sweet little things! I also see by reading farther down Luminary has another litter due in 2 weeks! They are going to be VERY busy there! 
But all that matters is YOUR pup for sure! Will you be picking a male or female? How very exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick

Yeah, PJ went into heat 2 weeks after Merry and oh yeah they are going to be really really busy. We've decided on a female. 

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom

That will be one_ very_ lucky little girl spoo who gets to come home to live with your family! 







Hey, shouldn't you get busy handing out chocolate cigars or something?:hat:


----------



## PoodleRick

Oooh, good idea. I love chocolate. I'm practically a chocoholic


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Awwww...this is thrilling! Fun to be watching the other side of things. Huge congrats and I hope your new baby is a dream come true and that you have many wonderful, happy, healthy years together!


----------



## PoodleRick

Last update not going well



> Am in vet ER with Merry right now. She delivered six then stopped. Gave shot. One dead puppy came out. Hoping she delivers other two or we do c section.


----------



## Chagall's mom

PoodleRick said:


> Last update not going well


Keeping a good thought for Merry and her yet-to-be delivered pups. Thanks for letting us know. You have lots of positive poodle energy surrounding Merry and the babies right now from this corner. Hoping for better news to come. ray2:


----------



## Lou

In sending good vibes and have you , The momma and the babies in my thoughts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Thanks guys.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*PoodleRick*: You must be drained and worried crazy. I am really sorry for the turn things have taken. Very sad about the lost pup. Things will hopefully progress for the better. Merry is where she needs to be right now and getting help. Hang in there! (And maybe take a sip of something from the liquor cabinet.):clover:


----------



## PoodleRick

Chagall's mom said:


> *PoodleRick*: You must be drained and worried crazy. I am really sorry for the turn things have taken. Very sad about the lost pup. Things will hopefully progress for the better. Merry is where she needs to be right now and getting help. Hang in there! *(And maybe take a sip of something from the liquor cabinet.)*:clover:


I like your thinking

Rick


----------



## schpeckie

Sending Hugs and prayers your way for the Momma and the pups. She is in good hands at the vet. So sorry about the loss of a little angel.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## fjm

Hope the news is better, and Merry and pups now thriving. It shows what a roller coaster breeding can be even with all the care and experience in the world...


----------



## Manxcat

Oh I am so much on tenterhooks now. Hope everything is going okay at the vets and that things go well from here on in. 

You must be a wreck! Little poodly prayers heading your way, and big ones to momma and the pups.


----------



## PoodleRick

Latest updates:



> Merry delivered one more, live female. But not the last yet… Sigh. Was hoping to avoid c section…


And



> Merry delivered what we thought was the last puppy, a boy. But the vet took another xray to check and saw yet one more that we were not expecting. So here we go again. Another shot to see if she can deliver it!!!


So now there are 5 boys and 3 girls. Still waiting

Rick


----------



## Sweetp

Thoughts and prayers for Merry .. the breeder, and for you. ray:


----------



## Chagall's mom

:boy::boy::boy::boy::boy::girl::girl:Merry must be _exhausted _this morning, you too! Boy, poodle motherhood and poodle-owner fatherhood aren't for sissies! And the stress of being a breeder, _Yikes!_ Hope this is much easier day for all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Is this Merry's first litter? Any news?


----------



## CT Girl

Wow, no wonder she was so big. I hope the last one comes easily and Merry can rest a bit before tending all those puppies. So nerve wracking, our prayers are with het.


----------



## PoodleRick

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Is this Merry's first litter? Any news?


I think I remember Victoria saying this was Merry's 3rd and last litter. I think Merry is turning 5 in the upcoming year.


----------



## Manxcat

Well if the suspense is killing me (and it is) I dread to think what it is doing to you Rick!!!

Will keep checking in during the day 
Keep your chin up!!


----------



## PoodleRick

Manxcat said:


> Well if the suspense is killing me (and it is) I dread to think what it is doing to you Rick!!!
> 
> Will keep checking in during the day
> Keep your chin up!!


Thanks Manxcat. I'm pretty calm at this point. 

This kinda reminds me of when my daughter, who's now 19, was born 10 weeks early and a whopping 3.3 pounds. She dipped to 2.14 before she started gaining weight. She spent a month in the N.I.C.U. and eventually needed a heart procedure to close a duct that's supposed to close but doesn't if you are born so small. I didn't lose it until after things looked like they were going to turn out fine and the thoughts of what could have happened crept in. So for now I'm just staying positive with the help of PF and hoping for the best for all involved.

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy51

WOW, what an ordeal, for the momma, Merry, the pups, the breeder, you and your family, and the vet. It must be so hard to know that one pup didn't survive, hopefully the only one. But, how wonderful, that there are all the others to rejoice in. Roller Coaster ride of emotions, for sure. That is an amazing experience with your daughter. I feel it has been harder watching my daughter and daughter-in-law deliver their babies than my own emergency Cesarean almost losing our first baby. Birthing is a very anxious time, every time. Merry has had a very very long delivery. My heart is pumping extra hard for you all.


----------



## PoodleRick

Yup, the birthing process can be very unpredictable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Gosh, I am so late to this due to my out of town absence. I am thrilled for you that you got lots of puppies but sorry about the poor little one that didn't make it. It sounds like Mom is in the best of hands, your vet's and yours. It must be very stressful but exciting too. Sending lots of healthy puppy and Mom vibes your way.


----------



## outwest

I am happy there are healthy puppies and do hope the last one pulls through!


----------



## Sweetp

Checking in for an update. Hoping the long wait is over and that Merry, the breeder and pups are all getting a long deserved rest. Poor Rick! As soon as you hear you'll be able to get some restful sleep as well.


----------



## PoodleRick

Latest update:



> Merry doesn’t seem the worse for wear but I am. We were at the ER all night.. Got home at 8 am after the vet there gave her shots to deliver three puppies. One was dead two are fine. This took us from 7pm thru about 2:30 am. But then she did a final xray and saw yet one more. Shots didn’t work. But rather than c section, we came home hoping Merry could finally deliver it. No. So at noon we went to. My regular vet who decided to try one more shot since it had been awhile. It worked but we lost that puppy. Still i prefer this to a c section especially for one dead puppy. All home.. Merry eating, drinking, nursing. I am going to sleep. Final count is 8. Five boys, three girls…


Very very sad about the little ones that didn't make it but very happy for Merry and the 8 pups that are all home now and doing fine.

Rick


----------



## peppersb

This is fabulous news! I too am sorry about the ones that didn't make it. But the fact that Merry is now home, eating, drinking and nursing is really wonderful. I am so glad that they were able to avoid a C-section and that Merry is able to focus on her babies without the pain/distraction of recovering from surgery. This is really good news for the 8 pups that made it, for Merry and for the breeder. 

I think that Victoria and her medical team really handled this well. I'm no expert, but the decision to take Merry home and wait to see if she could deliver that final pup really paid off. It sounds like someone (or everyone) really knew what they were doing. I am also impressed that she was totally open and transparent, and giving updates on her blog even when dealing with a very difficult problem. Impressive.

Congratulations to Luminary. Sounds like you really found a good breeder! And I am VERY glad that your pup is getting the full attention of her healthy happy mom.


----------



## PoodleRick

peppersb said:


> This is fabulous news! I too am sorry about the ones that didn't make it. But the fact that Merry is now home, eating, drinking and nursing is really wonderful. I am so glad that they were able to avoid a C-section and that Merry is able to focus on her babies without the pain/distraction of recovering from surgery. This is really good news for the 8 pups that made it, for Merry and for the breeder.
> 
> *I think that Victoria and her medical team really handled this well. I'm no expert, but the decision to take Merry home and wait to see if she could deliver that final pup really paid off. It sounds like someone (or everyone) really knew what they were doing. I am also impressed that she was totally open and transparent, and giving updates on her blog even when dealing with a very difficult problem. Impressive.
> 
> Congratulations to Luminary. Sounds like you really found a good breeder!* And I am VERY glad that your pup is getting the full attention of her healthy happy mom.


I totally agree. Really gutsy of her to put problems out there for anyone to see. Victoria has been doing this for some time now. Well over a decade I think. She took an early retirement so she could be with her babies full time. Anytime you ask her a question it's always a straight forward no BS answer. Even if the answer isn't something you want to hear you know it's coming from an honest place. I'm looking forward to a long term relationship with her.

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom

_Whew!_ So good to know momma Merry is home safe now with her eight puppies! One of whom will soon fill your heart and home. You do realize your pup has MANY honorary PF aunts and uncles right? We were_ really _invested in this very special delivery! Makes it all the more special to see it ending well for Merry and her special eight. Oh man, so glad she was spared the surgery! Are you smiling now, papa* PoodleRick*? Hope so! Now everybody can go take a nice peaceful, well-earned nap.







(And I want my chocolate cigar when I wake up.)


----------



## Angl

PoodleRick, I'm so excited for you and your new pup. Have been following this closely ever since you posted pic of mom to be the other day.  
Rest up because you know there won't be a lot of sleep when you bring the baby home lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Hey thanks for all the updates Rick!! Some sad news but mostly WOOOHOOO!!!! So very pleased that Merry and the 8 babies are home where they belong and look forward to seeing pictures as soon as they're available. These pups will never know how closely their birth was followed around the world!

Of course, now you've got the REALLY hard wait... until you get your new fur baby home! 

Happy days!!

Manxcat and co
xx


----------



## poodlecrazy51

Oh Joy!!!! Merry is all done. I have tears for the lost little ones. That is very very sad. They are so tiny and helpless, and people weren't able to help them. The vet, too, must have felt awful about that. BUT!!!! Happy happy happy that there are 8 and one with your name on her. Rick, it will go faster than you think, when it is time to bring your sweet little puppy home. I think I remember, that Victoria keeps them passed 8 weeks? or am I thinking of other breeders that do so? And, are you going to get to pay a visit when they are a bit older? We got to visit our litter early, and it was a first time we have ever gotten to do that. It made it all the more fun to see the whole litter and how they were together, and to get a hint of which one we were drawn to. Plus, it breaks up that looooong wait, but, well, I said it will go fast.  You gave me a beer glasses clink once, I don't know where you find that icon, but, I am sending you one in my mind. Congratulations, Daddy!!!


----------



## PoodleRick

Pick up is 9 weeks instead of the usual 8 weeks. I'm going to see if she's cool with a visit before the pick up date. She let us come down a couple of months ago just to hang out. I told her we were having serious Spoo withdrawals and she said to come on down. We spent about 4 hours with Merry, Mondo and several other of the herd. I thought that as really cool of her

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

You must be so happy she's okay and all is under control....except for the dear little souls lost. That is really hard. But it sounds like all is well now with Mom and the rest. Now the wait. But the anticipation is half the fun. Lots of luck and good, thriving vibes being sent to Mom and pups.


Here ya go Poodlecrazy,


----------



## Tiny Poodles

She will do the pick for you?


----------



## pandj

Congratulations new Dad Rick !!! I am so glad to hear that Merry and her surviving babies are doing well...what a relief that she didn't need a c section. I am so anxious to see pictures of your new baby girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphys

Congratulations! Sleepless nights and fun filled days await you in 9 weeks. So sorry for the 2 who didn't make it but thrilled for you.


----------



## PoodleRick

Tiny Poodles said:


> She will do the pick for you?


She is. She said her dogs are pretty consistent personality wise. I've met all her adults and a couple of young ones and she's right about that. But I told her I was looking for a pup that was smart ,attentive, happy, pretty velcro-ish and calm but ready to go all out at play time. 

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy51

That sounds like a poodle to me!! And I have 2 like that, now, our 6 yr old cream, Joon, and our new puppy, Jillian, a light red from Raspberry Woods. And people said I wouldn't be able to find another Joon!!! Your breeder seems especially good. With really really nice dogs you have met. That is the proof in the pudding. I am so happy for you.


----------



## schpeckie

So blessed to have so many healthy puppies but so sad for the little angels who have gone to heaven. What a beautiful Momma Merry who can now take care of her babies. Congratulations PoodleRick - we are all so lucky to have shared these emotions with you! Get ready for that new puppy smell... Ahhhh!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest

I popped on here to see what happened. So glad there are 8 healthy puppies and a healthy mama. If you go visit, wait until after 4 weeks old. Before that they just lay there like sausages. LOL. I went to visit my new puppy last week. SOOOOoo cute, but were just starting to toddle around. Only 4 more weeks for me. It goes by fast poodlerick! You'll see. With the holidays coming there is lots to think about.


----------



## Sweetp

What a roller coaster ride that was! Sorry for the two puppies that didn't make it but still much to be thankful for. Momma Merry able to care for her babies without the pain of surgery and eight healthy puppies. Breeder must be relieved it's all over and PoodleRick is on cloud nine. Life is good!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

PoodleRick said:


> Pick up is 9 weeks instead of the usual 8 weeks. I'm going to see if she's cool with a visit before the pick up date. She let us come down a couple of months ago just to hang out. I told her we were having serious Spoo withdrawals and she said to come on down. We spent about 4 hours with Merry, Mondo and several other of the herd. I thought that as really cool of her
> 
> Rick


I think 9 weeks is a great time to get your pup. I visited at 5 weeks old and could already tell that Matisse was going to be a very rambunctious puppy and he is. He pounced on my hands when I put them on the floor of his ex pen. He was so ready to play. They all had nice, happy dispositions and Maurice was just a little more subtle...quieter, but not shy in the least. I liked them both. I got to choose, which is unusual but I got 2nd pick after someone he was co owning one with to show. He helped me by describing them but I could really see at that age how they were likely to be. He told me that Matisse is like his mother and Maurice is like his mother...a little different from each other. Anyhow, I feel your excitement and wish you the very best. I know the suspense is killing you. lol.


----------



## spoo novice

OMG! How many are you expecting? ...and what colors? 
Good luck! Can't wait to see the babies! 
I haven't been on the site for a while.


----------



## PoodleRick

spoo novice said:


> OMG! How many are you expecting? ...and what colors?
> Good luck! Can't wait to see the babies!
> I haven't been on the site for a while.


30 days into the gestation the sonogram saw 9. Victoria said that sonograms start getting a bit inaccurate when there are more than 7. In this case there were 10 total with two that didn't make it. An all black letter was expected as both mom and dad are genetically all black.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles

PoodleRick said:


> She is. She said her dogs are pretty consistent personality wise. I've met all her adults and a couple of young ones and she's right about that. But I told her I was looking for a pup that was smart ,attentive, happy, pretty velcro-ish and calm but ready to go all out at play time.
> 
> Rick


Add belly up to that and you have described my perfect poodle- I think that a puppy who will lay completely relaxed belly up in your arms is very trusting and human connected!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Whew! Sure am glad to hear Merry and the pups are OK! Sad for the 2 lost, but Merry is ok & that's what counts now! Congratulations on your new baby girl!!!! Hope to see 'baby pictures' soon!


----------



## PoodleRick

Tiny Poodles said:


> Add belly up to that and you have described my perfect poodle- I think that a puppy who will lay completely relaxed belly up in your arms is very trusting and human connected!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a good one. I need to remember that.


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Add belly up to that and you have described my perfect poodle- I think that a puppy who will lay completely relaxed belly up in your arms is very trusting and human connected!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree 100%


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spoo novice

I realized, after I posted, that I wasn't up to date! Congrats on the new babies. Are you getting a boy or girl?


----------



## PoodleRick

spoo novice said:


> I realized, after I posted, that I wasn't up to date! Congrats on the new babies. Are you getting a boy or girl?


We decided on a female this time.

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy51

Tiny Poodles said:


> Add belly up to that and you have described my perfect poodle- I think that a puppy who will lay completely relaxed belly up in your arms is very trusting and human connected!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am 100% on the belly up, too. It is the first thing I do, when picking a puppy, before any other temperament testing. It tells me sooooo much.

Rick, how is Merry and her pups doing? The first few days after whelping always makes me nervous, too.


----------



## PoodleRick

Latest update. I think the pic says it all.:clap2:


----------



## Chagall's mom

What a positively BEAUTIFUL sight!!


----------



## peppersb

PoodleRick said:


> Latest update. I think the pic says it all.:clap2:


Yippeeeeee! I am so happy to see that smiling poodle with her healthy babies nursing! She is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Lou

Wonderful photo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Thanks guys. All of a sudden I'm really really really excited. Merry and the puppies do look good, don't they.

Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a wonderful picture! Merry looks very pleased!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

PoodleRick said:


> That's a good one. I need to remember that.


It is the number one trait that I ask for in a poodle - if they are "belly-up", I KNOW that they will be a very loving, very trainable dog!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

She looks so happy!
I got a chill thinking that one of those little black blobs is your future girl!
You must be so happy!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The breeder doesn't do the color collar thing so that you would know which are the girls?


----------



## PoodleRick

Tiny Poodles said:


> The breeder doesn't do the color collar thing so that you would know which are the girls?


Maybe later? I'll ask her.


----------



## schpeckie

Ohhh, look at those babies! They are so adorable and yes Merry does look great. Such a great Mother! BEAUTIFUL!!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh my! *gasp* They are adorable...Mom and babies. She looks pleased as punch, doesn't she....bright and chipper. It will be fun to see them grow.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Congrats on the litter! Sorry for the lost baby but at least the rest is doing great! Mom looks happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Here's a pic of one of them from this past Sunday which make him/her one week old.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Guess what guys - there is an itty bitty chance that my future puppy might be busy going about mitosis right about now hehehe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Guess what guys - there is an itty bitty chance that my future puppy might be busy going about mitosis right about now hehehe!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Or should I say "shesheshe",since that is the result that I am wishing for!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick

Tiny Poodles said:


> Guess what guys - there is an itty bitty chance that my future puppy might be busy going about mitosis right about now hehehe!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fantastic


----------



## Manxcat

Aw what an adorable bundle! Just a little handful for now 

And TinyPoodles - fingers crossed!


----------



## Dallasminis

Now THAT is a happy looking poodleMOM! The babies looks very healthy and happy! Congratulations! What fun, I look forward to the baby photos!


----------



## PoodleRick

Dallasminis said:


> Now THAT is a happy looking poodleMOM! The babies looks very healthy and happy! Congratulations! What fun, *I look forward to the baby photos!*


Can't wait to take them.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Aw what an adorable bundle! Just a little handful for now
> 
> And TinyPoodles - fingers crossed!


Thanks Manxcat - a great breeder can only do so much, we needs lots of good luck too (especially since toy litters are so small, our odds of getting what we hope for are so low)!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

PoodleRick said:


> Here's a pic of one of them from this past Sunday which make him/her one week old.


Oh that one is clearly a good eater lol - such a cute puppy belly!


----------



## PoodleRick

New pics of my pups litter.
Victoria's blog, Luminary Thoughts
One of the girls










One of the boys










Man I can't wait


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

They are so cute!


----------



## outwest

Beautiful puppies! It is so nice she is posting pictures for you to see.


----------



## PoodleRick

outwest said:


> Beautiful puppies! It is so nice she is posting pictures for you to see.


It is. If you go to her blog she posted a couple of 30 second videos also.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wow, they grow and change so quickly!! It won't be long now Daddy!


----------



## fjm

They are growing up so quickly - not long now!


----------



## Luce

Wow!! 8 bundles of cuteness all together! 

I hope your girl is everything you want and more!

I met Luce when she was 5 weeks, she was the smallest and was hiding a lot at the breeders. At 5 weeks she was about 1/3 the size of the others - at 8 weeks 1/2 the size, she wouldn't go belly up until she was about 14 weeks. I admit I was worried, but she was an assertive pushy puppy - even as the smallest of the litter!!

She doesn't want to be belly up in my arms, only on the floor. She is my shadow while I am home, loves other dogs and people - she doesn't know what the word stranger means lol! I attribute it to early socializing ( puppy class the day after I got her), exercise/play, lots of toys, and positive reinforcement. Everyone at the dog parts says she looks so happy 

I'm sure what ever girl you get will be the perfect one for you!


----------



## pandj

They are just adorable Rick !!! They are growing so fast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh my goodness...they sure do grow up fast. I bet you are beside yourself with anticipation. This is going to be so fun for you. I can't wait for more pictures when you get yours.


----------



## poodlecrazy51

I feel like a stalker. I visit Luminary's blog a lot!! Like I AM getting one of her pups. How many times a day do you go look at your pup, Rick? Come on, I know it is at least once a day???? They are all black beauties.
Did you ever see my one name suggestion? 
Ebony...E.B. for short, or Bonnie, as in lovely lass
or, to be antonym-ical...Ivory

Have you come up with any name choices?
Thanks for giving us an update.
The videos were fun to watch.
Vickie sounds soooo nice. sweet and gentle.
so happy for you.


----------



## poodlecrazy51

PS. I snooped at the posts about PJ. That was very sad, about the 10th puppy. I can't imagine, holding that tiny precious little lost life.


----------



## PoodleRick

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I feel like a stalker. I visit Luminary's blog a lot!! Like I AM getting one of her pups. *How many times a day do you go look at your pup, Rick? Come on, I know it is at least once a day????* They are all black beauties.
> Did you ever see my one name suggestion?
> Ebony...E.B. for short, or Bonnie, as in lovely lass
> or, to be antonym-ical...Ivory
> 
> Have you come up with any name choices?
> Thanks for giving us an update.
> The videos were fun to watch.
> Vickie sounds soooo nice. sweet and gentle.
> so happy for you.


Several times a day at least.

As far as names go I like people names. I like Ebony to. So far on the list we have, in no particular order:
Stella*
Phoebe*
Penelope*
Daphne*
Sheena
Lily 
Trixie*
Tabetha XX
Brigitte XX
Paulette XX
Sylvie X
Gabrielle/Gabby XX
Juliette/Julie XX
Martine/Marty
Pixie*
Pepper*

The names with stars next to them we like a lot. The double x's my wife vetoed. The names with nothing next to them we're kinda neutral on. 

We could also just wait to meet her and let the name reveal itself and base the name from her personality.


----------



## PoodleRick

poodlecrazy51 said:


> PS. I snooped at the posts about PJ. That was very sad, about the 10th puppy. I can't imagine, holding that tiny precious little lost life.


That's gotta be tough.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I like Daphne - an elegant name for a regal looking Spoo, and Daffy as a nickname befitting the typical Spoo personality!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce

My asterisks would be the same as yours! 

What is the expected date for the bundle of joy to come home? 

Valentine's Day??


----------



## PoodleRick

Luce said:


> My asterisks would be the same as yours!
> 
> What is the expected date for the bundle of joy to come home?
> 
> Valentine's Day??


Pups were born on Dec. 8th and Victoria's pick up is 9 weeks later so I'm guessing, at this point, the pickup date would be the weekend of February 8th, 9th.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick

Video link. It's only about 30 seconds long but still pretty cute.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Just getting cuter and cuuter! I like the name Daphne too!!!! The waiting HAS to be killing ya now!!!!!!


----------

